# New (old) cameras



## Big Mike (Jul 25, 2008)

A former neighbor of mine gave me some old cameras & stuff.  Her husband, who was an artist, passed away earlier this year and she just wanted to get rid of them.

I didn't take any photos of the gear yet and I don't have it in front of me...but off the top of my head...

A Canon T70.  It's one of the first 'computerized' SLR cameras from Canon (maybe from anyone).  It's manual focus (uses FD lenses) but it has auto metering, with a few different modes.  It seems to work pretty well and I'm excited to finally have a camera that uses FD lenses.  They can be dirt cheap on the used market.  This camera came with a 50mm F1.2 lens.  

There was two or three Pentax lenses (he also had a Pentax camera, but it's MIA).  They look to be of pretty good quality.  There is also a set of extension tubes and a whole stack of filters that will fit these lenses.  Now I need a Pentax SLR.  

There were a couple of flash units, one of them looks pretty interesting.  It has auto metering and can also be used via TTL (with the Canon I think).  It has a tilt & zoom head and a full LCD display for all the settings.  I tried it out and it seems to work well.  It's not all that powerful but good enough to make use of.

There was also an Agfa Isolette camera.  It's a folding medium format range finder.  From what I can tell, it's an inexpensive camera from the early 50s.  There were a few lens options, I'm not sure which one I have.  It seems to be in good shape so I might try to run some film through this thing.

There was also a small ambient light meter and a bunch of filters, cleaning supplies etc.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice! You'll find a cheapo Pentax on eBay, probably a K1000. You can also get a Pentax dig. body, their old lenses work on these.

The Isolette might surprise you. The rangefinder version goes for over $150 on eBay. Put some film in it and go shoot. 

Congrats on the 'find'.


----------

